# Additives in LS



## dudeitsashley (Oct 16, 2013)

Can additives be used in liquid soap like in a bar soap? I am wanting to use activated charcoal for a facial soap and was wondering if it's possible at all to be used?


----------



## Second Impression (Oct 16, 2013)

I tried AC just to see what would happen. It settled to the bottom within a week :-( I don't thicken my soap so that may have contributed. 

Sent from my XT907 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## whitetiger_0603 (Nov 1, 2013)

There are very few additives to use with liquid soap without the settling. But the best way to get them to mix in is to heat the soap when adding anything to it


----------



## lsg (Nov 1, 2013)

I would think that some additives would need to be added before the cook. These might be raw silk dissolved in the lye water, Vit. E. Infused oils might be added after the paste has cooked, but that might cause clouding because of the superfat.  You could dissolve the paste in water that has been infused with herbs or floral material.


----------

